# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Do We Have a Soul ?

## OldSchool

Posed as a question for conversation, but most regular TPF members know I say "yes".

Thread might get interesting.... meanwhile, here's a tune for your listening pleasure.  :Big Grin:

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Longshot (04-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (04-27-2022),Physics Hunter (04-28-2022),Quark (04-27-2022),QuaseMarco (04-27-2022),Swedgin (04-28-2022),teeceetx (04-27-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Here's another question for Atheists in particular: Is it possible to believe we have a soul that lives on after the body dies and not believe in God or a creator?

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Dubler9 (04-28-2022),Northern Rivers (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022),teeceetx (04-27-2022)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Here's another question for Atheists in particular: Is it possible to believe we have a soul that lives on after the body dies and not believe in God or a creator?


If we have a soul what is it and where does it reside? 

We are made of star stuff. I am glad it came together to form me. I wonder what I will become part of next?

----------

Dubler9 (04-28-2022),foggy (04-27-2022),Northern Rivers (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Here's another question for Atheists in particular: Is it possible to believe we have a soul that lives on after the body dies and not believe in God or a creator?


Over many, many millennia..."magic" and "ye gods" were the explanation for what was just physics. 

We still follow that dynamic...although we are settling more of the questions. The more science uncovers...and, explains...we seem to come up to a wall...where it appears there's no more to understand. What's left...is "god".

Ultimately, there is a God...inherent in a Quantum Reality. IMO, as for "me"...what bothers "me"...is will the "me" still be cognisant once I face that QR???? 

Too much attention is placed on our hardware...not our software.

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I don't have a Soul.  I have a Hyundai Santé Fe

Do we have a Soul.  I know this, my father in law lived with us until he died in our house.  One night about two days after his death I was awoken by someone standing the the doorway to my bed room.  He was in a policeman's uniform.  Although it was dark I could see it was my late father in law Raymond.  What are you doing here Raymond I asked him.  He said, just as clear as could be, I have come to tell you to take care of Rena (his daughter, my wife) and all will be well.  When I sat up in the bed he disappeared.  Was this an apparition? Something I created in my mind?  I will never know the truth of that question

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Foghorn (04-28-2022),Longshot (04-27-2022),Northern Rivers (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022),potlatch (04-27-2022),QuaseMarco (04-27-2022),teeceetx (04-27-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

> If we have a soul what is it and where does it reside? 
> 
> We are made of star stuff. I am glad it came together to form me. I wonder what I will become part of next?


I was hoping you'd reply.  :Cool20: 

IMO: A soul is the essence of a consciousness, meaning the root of behavior and thinking traits and characteristics. I have no clue where it resides, but think it could be considered the aura of a person.

I actually like the "made of star stuff" analogy....  becoming part of something next implies having a soul, you know.

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),MisterVeritis (04-27-2022),potlatch (04-27-2022),Swedgin (04-28-2022),teeceetx (04-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

That is the kind of subject that if someone say *I believe only in myself and or God is me*
that some will judge you until the end of time *meaning until you are dead

So, I better don't answer anything to that question  :Smiley20: 

Is it ok ...  :Thinking:

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Northern Rivers (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I don't have a Soul.  I have a Hyundai Santé Fe
> 
> Do we have a Soul.  I know this, my father in law lived with us until he died in our house.  One night about two days after his death I was awoken by someone standing the the doorway to my bed room.  He was in a policeman's uniform.  Although it was dark I could see it was my late father in law Raymond.  What are you doing here Raymond I asked him.  He said, just as clear as could be, I have come to tell you to take care of Rena (his daughter, my wife) and all will be well.  When I sat up in the bed he disappeared.  Was this an apparition? Something I created in my mind?  I will never know the truth of that question


My bestie...at 60...needed a new heart valve. He was in NY...and, of course, I'm here in Oz.

He LOVED all the Australian Discovery shows and the last conversation we had was about "if he died" he'd want to come back as one of our jumping spiders: "I love those things!!!!"

Okay...two days later I'm sitting on the Thronemaster 2000 and directly in front of me is the bathroom sink. Pop! A jumping spider hops onto it from somewhere. It was doing pushups...all those eyes looking at me.

Immediately, I got onto the phone with Georgia...his GF. She was crying terribly. She was in the surgery waiting area and was just told he died on the table.

 :Sad20:

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-27-2022),Dubler9 (04-28-2022),Foghorn (04-28-2022),Madison (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022),QuaseMarco (04-27-2022),teeceetx (04-27-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> If we have a soul what is it and where does it reside? 
> 
> We are made of star stuff. I am glad it came together to form me. I wonder what I will become part of next?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------

BooBoo (04-27-2022),OldSchool (04-27-2022)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> That is the kind of subject that if someone say *I believe only in myself and or God is me*
> that some will judge you until the end of time *meaning until you are dead
> 
> So, I better don't answer anything to that question 
> 
> Is it ok ...


There is a naturalness in dodging "our end".

As we get old...we can look back on the very long row we've hoed. As we lean on that hoe, wipe the life's sweat from our brow, we turn around to see the yet-to-be-hoed ground, ahead.........and.............see the fence.

----------

OldSchool (04-27-2022),Quark (04-27-2022)

----------


## Quark

Glad to see you back. :Thumbsup20:

----------

MisterVeritis (06-02-2022)

----------


## Jen

I don't know about anyone else, but I have a Soul.......a Spirit.......that is me.

----------


## Trinnity

> Do you agree that a living man named Jesus never


He died for your sins but you weren't worth it.

----------

S-N-A-F-U (06-01-2022)

----------


## Quark

> He died for your sins but you weren't worth it.


Me either.

----------


## Trinnity

> Me either.


You're worth it. I'll see you in Heaven and  won't you be surprised? WE are gonna have a good time.

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-31-2022),OldSchool (05-31-2022),potlatch (05-31-2022),Quark (05-31-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Some of  my best friends online and iIRL are atheists and they don't care I'm a Christian. It never comes up.

----------

Quark (05-31-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> 3073105[/URL]]We are bouncing around quite a bit. We have already discussed to great pieces of fiction, the Noah Flood story and Joshua's Long Day of Battle.
> 
> Do you agree that a living man named Jesus never said he was the alpha and omega, first and last letters of the Greek alphabet?
> 
> Why would Jesus not speak the local Jewish language with his Jewish followers?


Im surprised you bring up the alpha-omega arguement again, you lost that one in a huge way.

In Jesus time, Hebrew was the language of the Jews, but Greek was the language of commerce.  Greek was the international language much like English is today.  Israel is at the crossroads of many trade routes, the two main roads were the via Maris and the Kings Highway, both ran through Israel.   Many Jews knew Greek and Hebrew.

----------


## Quark

> You're worth it. I'll see you in Heaven and  won't you be surprised? WE are gonna have a good time.


You may have a good time but I probably won't.

----------


## Quark

> Some of  my best friends online and iIRL are atheists and they don't care I'm a Christian. It never comes up.


Nope I don't care. Your Christianity isn't doing me any harm.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> We are bouncing around quite a bit. We have already discussed to great pieces of fiction, the Noah Flood story and Joshua's Long Day of Battle.
> 
> Do you agree that a living man named Jesus never said he was the alpha and omega, first and last letters of the Greek alphabet?
> 
> Why would Jesus not speak the local Jewish language with his Jewish followers?


You're not interested in answers, and I haven't the time nor interest in dabbling in your smug and derisive position regarding God, and his word.  So I'm kicking you to the curb from whence you came... :Yo2:

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*Scripture is very clear about the Soul not being immortal, and that we are a 'living' soul, and none other beyond what is written
*
The sad truth is...
 Some Bible believing Christians play fast and loose with the sacred text. When it suits their purposes, they treat it like the literally perfect word of God. Then, when it suits their other purposes, they conveniently ignore the parts of the Bible that are inconvenient and don't fit their mind-set.

----------

